# اسئله شباب واسئله بنات صريحه وقويه



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2012)

اسئله للجريئين والصريحين


ومن اللي صريح اكثر البنات ولا الشباب

فهل أنت جريء و صريح.!؟

اذا نعم ..اتفضل 

اذا لا .. اكتفي بالنظر

اولاً

اسئله للبنات .. 




1-هل حبيتى من قبل؟

2-هل تشعرين بالفراغ العاطفى؟

3-هل تبحثين عن نصفكـ الاخر؟

4-هل انتى مزاجيه؟

5-هل انتى معقده؟

6-هل تشعرين بالملل؟

7-هل لديك ذوق باختيار ملابسك؟

8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه ان تقولى اسمك بالمنتدى؟

9-هل تحبين شخص بالمنتدى؟

10-ماذا تصفين شكلك العام؟

11-هل تمت خطبتك ولم يتم شىء بسبب رفض الخاطب لكِ؟

12-ما الصفه الي تطلق عليكـ غالبا؟

13-من هو العضو الى مزهقكـ فى المنتدى؟

14-هل انتى مغروره وشايفه نفسكـ؟

15-هل انتي حنونه؟

16-هل كذبتى مره كذبه قويه ومشت عليهم ؟؟

17-تحسين ان فى شىء ناقص فى حياتك وما تعرفين السبب؟

18- هل ندمتى على قرار اخذتيه بحياتك؟

19-تحسين انك مظلومه؟

20-هل انتى غيوره؟



ثانيا ......

اسئله الشباب .. 



1-هل حبيت من قبل؟

2-هل تشعر بالفراغ العاطفى؟

3-هل حققت هدفك بالحياه حتى الان؟

4-هل انت معقد؟

5-هل ندمت على قرار اتخذته فى حياتك؟

6-هل خطبت مره ورفضتك البنت؟

7-هل انت قد المسؤليه؟

8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه انك تقول اسمك فى المنتدى؟

9-هل تشعر بالملل؟

10-هل انت قاسى بالتعامل مع الجنس الاخر؟

11-ماذا تصف شكلك العام؟

12-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليك غالبا؟

13-هل بالك مشغول بشىء؟

14-هل تحب عضوه بالمنتدى؟

15-هل انت بوجهين؟

16-هل تتقبل النقد الصريح جدا؟

17-هل انت عصبى؟

18-هل انت مغرور وشايف نفسك؟

19-هل انت حنون؟

20-هل انت منافق ومحتال ؟


تحياتي لكم,​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

اسئله الشباب .. 



1-هل حبيت من قبل؟
*مرتين وبدور عالتالته *
2-هل تشعر بالفراغ العاطفى؟
*ايون*
3-هل حققت هدفك بالحياه حتى الان؟
*خالص*
4-هل انت معقد؟
*جدا *
5-هل ندمت على قرار اتخذته فى حياتك؟
*اجل *
6-هل خطبت مره ورفضتك البنت؟
*عمرها ما حصلت " سامحني يا رب انا بكدب "*
7-هل انت قد المسؤليه؟
*يس *
8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه انك تقول اسمك فى المنتدى؟
*عياد رفعت *
9-هل تشعر بالملل؟
*جدا *
10-هل انت قاسى بالتعامل مع الجنس الاخر؟
*انا !!!! دنا نسمه :a63:*
11-ماذا تصف شكلك العام؟
*مهند المصري :hlp:*
12-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليك غالبا؟
كما يقولون " فنان "
لكن في اخلب الاوقات " رخم " leasantr
13-هل بالك مشغول بشىء؟
حاليا لا 
14-هل تحب عضوه بالمنتدى؟
حاليا اخوات 
15-هل انت بوجهين؟
هتصدقي لو قلت لا ؟
16-هل تتقبل النقد الصريح جدا؟
*اجل سيدتي *
17-هل انت عصبى؟
*جداااااااااا*
18-هل انت مغرور وشايف نفسك؟
*مش دايما 
مفيش حد مبيحبش نفسه لان لو محبش نفه محدش هيحبه *
19-هل انت حنون؟
*جدا *
20-هل انت منافق ومحتال ؟
*في الشغل 
ابو النفاق والنصب 
في الحقيقه 
عادي *

تحياتي لكم,
*
 خليكي **ف**ي حالك *​​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> محجوز للرد
> وانا في بيتتا


هههههههههه اوك في انتظارك

يلا روح بقي عشان ترد:a63:leasantr


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئله للجريئين والصريحين
> 
> 
> ومن اللي صريح اكثر البنات ولا الشباب
> ...


اعترض على وضع اسئلة الرجال فى ثانيا
دى تفرقة عنصرية


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اعترض على وضع اسئلة الرجال فى ثانيا
> دى تفرقة عنصرية



ههههههههههه لالالالالالا براحتي بقي البنات اولا يا اخleasantr


----------



## MAJI (20 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئله للجريئين والصريحين
> 
> 
> ومن اللي صريح اكثر البنات ولا الشباب
> ...


انا من فئة اكتفي بالنظر 
بس ياروزي هناك اسئلة مهما كانت صراحة وجرأة الشخص جوابها هو ....  لا .
مثل 
هل انتَِ مغرور (ة)؟
هل انتَ بوجهين؟
هل انت منافق ومحتال؟
موضوع شبابي 100%
يسلم ذوقك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اوك في انتظارك
> 
> يلا روح بقي عشان ترد:a63:leasantr



شكلها مفيهاش مرواح انهارده
انا في ابو رجوان والطريق مقفول في منيل شيحه

الناس قافله الطريق علشان عيل تايه 
منتني التخلف
قفل الطريق يعني هو اللي هيجيبهم
حاجه تخنق


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي ليك يا ماجي

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> شكلها مفيهاش مرواح انهارده
> انا في ابو رجوان والطريق مقفول في منيل شيحه
> 
> الناس قافله الطريق علشان عيل تايه
> ...



هههههههههههههه ربنا معاك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2012)

*تم الرد 
والله الموفق
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئله للجريئين والصريحين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



راى متعمليش مواضيع من دى تانى​ 

واشمعنا البنات الاول​​​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

اسئله الشباب .. 



1-هل حبيت من قبل؟

*اة*

2-هل تشعر بالفراغ العاطفى؟

*لا*

3-هل حققت هدفك بالحياه حتى الان؟

*لا*

4-هل انت معقد؟

*اة*

5-هل ندمت على قرار اتخذته فى حياتك؟

*اة*

6-هل خطبت مره ورفضتك البنت؟

*لا*

7-هل انت قد المسؤليه؟

*اة*

8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه انك تقول اسمك فى المنتدى؟

*والنبي ؟*

9-هل تشعر بالملل؟

*اة*

10-هل انت قاسى بالتعامل مع الجنس الاخر؟

*اة*

11-ماذا تصف شكلك العام؟

*ممتاز*

12-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليك غالبا؟

*قاسي*

13-هل بالك مشغول بشىء؟

*اة*

14-هل تحب عضوه بالمنتدى؟

*اة*

15-هل انت بوجهين؟

*لا*

16-هل تتقبل النقد الصريح جدا؟

*اة
* 
17-هل انت عصبى؟

*جدا*

18-هل انت مغرور وشايف نفسك؟

*اة*

19-هل انت حنون؟

*اة*

20-هل انت منافق ومحتال ؟

*لا*


​


----------



## ميرنا (20 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئله للجريئين والصريحين​
> 
> 
> ومن اللي صريح اكثر البنات ولا الشباب​
> ...


 اى خدمة ياروززززززز


----------



## القناص الجديد (20 فبراير 2012)

<font face="Arial"><font color="Purple"><font size="4"><div align="center">اسئله الشباب .. <a href="http://www.bdr130.net/vb/t188095.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.bdr130.net/vb/images/smilies/SMILS46.gif" alt="" border="0"></a><br>
 <br>
1-هل حبيت من قبل؟<br>
 مره ونص  وربنا يسهل <br>
2-هل تشعر بالفراغ العاطفى؟<br>
 لا    بملاه بالاكل <br>
3-هل حققت هدفك بالحياه حتى الان؟<br>
 لا     لان ماليش هدف فى الحياه <br>
4-هل انت معقد؟<br>
 بالمعنى العام لا <br>
5-هل ندمت على قرار اتخذته فى حياتك؟<br>
 لا  دائما امى داعيالى <br>
6-هل خطبت مره ورفضتك البنت؟<br>
 لا هى تقدر <br>
7-هل انت قد المسؤليه؟<br>
 نو <br>
8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه انك تقول اسمك فى المنتدى؟<br>
 اي الشجاعه فى كده اسمى فادى <br>
9-هل تشعر بالملل؟<br>
 جداا<br>
10-هل انت قاسى بالتعامل مع الجنس الاخر؟<br> 
 على  حسب   النوعيه  الشكليه  البكلمها <br>
11-ماذا تصف شكلك العام؟<br>  فيا شبه من بيكهام <br>
12-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليك غالبا؟<br>
 دايما (المنفض)<br>
13-هل بالك مشغول بشىء؟<br>
 يعنى   بحجات كده <br>
14-هل تحب عضوه بالمنتدى؟<br>
 لا مليش فى حب المنتديات <br>
15-هل انت بوجهين؟<br>
 نعم <br>
16-هل تتقبل النقد الصريح جدا؟<br>
 لا   طبعا   قال نقد قال <br>
17-هل انت عصبى؟<br>
 اه<br>
18-هل انت مغرور وشايف نفسك؟<br>
 اه<br>
19-هل انت حنون؟<br>
 لا<br>
20-هل انت منافق ومحتال ؟<br>
 لا  خالص بس بتكسف حبتين <br>
 <br>
تحياتي لكم,   اهلا يا اختى <br>
</div></font></font></font>


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اسئله الشباب ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههه اديني في حالي يا كووووووووبه:spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تم الرد
> والله الموفق
> *​



شكر يا حج هههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> راى متعمليش مواضيع من دى تانى​
> 
> واشمعنا البنات الاول​


هههههههههه براحتي بقي

نورت يا باشا:spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اسئله الشباب ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسي يا كيرو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اى خدمة ياروززززززز




نورتي يا قمر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 فبراير 2012)

اسئلتك للبات والشباب جميلة ولكن هل توجد اسئلة لكبار السن


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

القناص الجديد قال:


> <font face="Arial"><font color="Purple"><font size="4"><div align="center">اسئله الشباب .. <a href="http://www.bdr130.net/vb/t188095.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.bdr130.net/vb/images/smilies/SMILS46.gif" alt="" border="0"></a><br>
> <br>
> 1-هل حبيت من قبل؟<br>
> مره ونص  وربنا يسهل <br>
> ...



يا اهلا وسهلا بيك
شكرا للمرور


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئله للجريئين والصريحين
> 
> 
> ومن اللي صريح اكثر البنات ولا الشباب
> ...



*اكتر من كده صراحه ووضوح وشفافيه متلاقيش هههههههه :lightbulb:
ميرررسى يا روزايتى :99:*


----------



## magedrn (25 فبراير 2012)

اسئله الشباب .. 



1-هل حبيت من قبل؟
مرتين وباذن يسوع التانية تكون هى النهاية 
2-هل تشعر بالفراغ العاطفى؟
يعنى شوية 
3-هل حققت هدفك بالحياه حتى الان؟
لغاية دلوقتى لا 
4-هل انت معقد؟
الناس بيتقول كدا لكن انا شايف غير كدا 
5-هل ندمت على قرار اتخذته فى حياتك؟
فى قرارات بيتندم الانسان عليها غصب عنه 
6-هل خطبت مره ورفضتك البنت؟
الحمدلله لا لسة وربنا يدى الواحد كدا بس بلاش قر 
7-هل انت قد المسؤليه؟
نشكر ربنا على حسب علمى انى اه قدها 
8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه انك تقول اسمك فى المنتدى؟
وايه المشكلة هو مش سر عسكرى يعنى 
9-هل تشعر بالملل؟
كتيييييييييييييييييير 
10-هل انت قاسى بالتعامل مع الجنس الاخر؟
القسوة مطلوبة فى بعض الاحيان 
11-ماذا تصف شكلك العام؟
نشكر ربنا كويس مش وحش 
12-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليك غالبا؟
مش عارف بصراحة 
13-هل بالك مشغول بشىء؟
يعنى 
14-هل تحب عضوه بالمنتدى؟
لا طبعا كلهم اخواتى 
15-هل انت بوجهين؟
نشكر ربنا لا 
16-هل تتقبل النقد الصريح جدا؟
جدا وبستفاد منه جدا 
17-هل انت عصبى؟
جداااااااااااااااااااااااا 
18-هل انت مغرور وشايف نفسك؟
نشكر ربنا شايف نفسى لا كدا ولا كدا 
بس كويس يعنى 

19-هل انت حنون؟
مش قوووى 
20-هل انت منافق ومحتال ؟
نشكر ربنا خااااااااااااااااالص 
وشكرا على الاسئلة الجميلة 
ونحن فى الخدمة  ​


----------



## انريكي (25 فبراير 2012)

اسئله الشباب .. 




طب فيه عندك ببسي عشان انا عطشان ههههههههههههه
1-هل حبيت من قبل؟

ايون

2-هل تشعر بالفراغ العاطفى؟

لا 

3-هل حققت هدفك بالحياه حتى الان؟

لا

4-هل انت معقد؟

يعني

5-هل ندمت على قرار اتخذته فى حياتك؟

انا مش اندم على حاجة ابدا 

6-هل خطبت مره ورفضتك البنت؟

من قبل البت لا 

7-هل انت قد المسؤليه؟

طبعا طبعا 

8-هل لديك الشجاعه والصراحه انك تقول اسمك فى المنتدى؟

ايون 

9-هل تشعر بالملل؟

امممممم يعني 

10-هل انت قاسى بالتعامل مع الجنس الاخر؟

لالالالالالالالالالا يا لهوي هههههه

11-ماذا تصف شكلك العام؟

:99:

12-ما الصفه التى تطلق عليك غالبا؟

مشاكش هههههه

13-هل بالك مشغول بشىء؟

ايون بس مش حقولك يا بت :gy0000:

14-هل تحب عضوه بالمنتدى؟

بحب كل الاعضاء جميعا 

15-هل انت بوجهين؟

احيانا نعم اكون في 77 وجه :heat:

16-هل تتقبل النقد الصريح جدا؟

ايون

17-هل انت عصبى؟

نار مولعة ههههههههههههه

18-هل انت مغرور وشايف نفسك؟

كتييييييييييير :08:

19-هل انت حنون؟

يعني

20-هل انت منافق ومحتال ؟

لا بقى ايه الكلام ده انا اتعصب ومن اتعصب ببقى كده :closedeye

هههههههههههههههههه تمام كدة يا روزي بس انا زعلان منك 

:t7::t7::t7::t7::t7:


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اكتر من كده صراحه ووضوح وشفافيه متلاقيش هههههههه :lightbulb:
> ميرررسى يا روزايتى :99:*




ميرسي ليكي يا دونا

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اسئله الشباب ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




نورت يا ميدووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2012)

انريكي قال:


> اسئله الشباب ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه ليه بس يا انريكي

مالك بس


----------

